# Feds Fork Up $$ For SAC Light Rail



## WhoozOn1st (Jan 11, 2013)

U.S. Transportation Secretary Ray LaHood and Federal Transit Administration head Peter Rogoff, came to Sacramento bearing gifts - the largest competitive federal grant ever awarded to Sacramento for a transit project, local officials said:

$135 million federal grant keeps Sacramento region's rail expansion rolling - http://www.sacbee.co...rant-keeps.html

"In recent years...Sacramento officials have won a handful of major federal grants. In 2009, the area got $37 million in economic relief aid to modernize the passenger and freight tracks in the downtown railyard, making room for a planned transit center.

"Last year, the Obama administration followed up with a $15 million grant to renovate the downtown train depot.

"Sacramento Rep. Doris Matsui and local transportation officials attempted to double down on that success Monday, pulling LaHood and Rogoff into a meeting to sell them on the idea of funding up to half of a modern streetcar system in Sacramento and West Sacramento, projected to cost upward of $130 million, and another planned for Rancho Cordova's growing office, business and housing areas."


----------



## Eric S (Jan 12, 2013)

Thanks for posting that map. Definitely helps me visualize what has been planned.


----------

